# Crate Training New Puppy



## murray713 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all! We are new to this forum and I have some questions regarding crate training. I just got Murray, a 11 week old Havaton (Havanese/Coton de Tulear), a week ago. We decided right away that he would be crated during the night in our living room while we slept. We also have an older dog...a 9 year old Springer Spaniel, who sleeps in the same room on the sofa. Murray is a pretty good puppy outside of his crate. We are working on potty training and he is doing pretty good for a puppy his age. He is very quiet and well behaved outside of his crate. The problems start when we put him in his crate for the night. He barks, cries, whines, scratches, etc and just overall has a fit over being in there. The first couple of nights it was pretty much all night, then I read that I should cover his cage. I did this and it seemed to work for a couple of nights, but now he is back at it. The only difference is that it's not all night. He will have his fit for an hour or two and then quiet down. If he hears any movement from anyone in the house during the night, he starts in all over again. I am just wondering if there is anything else I can do to get him to stop having a fit when he is in the crate? He also messes in the crate and I thought puppies generally didn't do that where they sleep? Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks....Trish & Murray


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

His crate may be too big. I have Ted in his small crate with the door open in a pen. The pen has his toys and a pee pad in case. He loves it in there and I don't feel bad when I have to go out because I know he is safe and has some stuff to amuse himself while I'm gone. Its also a great place when you want to just get something done.


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

Could you place a bully stick inside the crate to chew on?


----------



## murray713 (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't tried something like a bully stick or treat type thing he could chew on, yet. I have given him chew toys, which I know he uses during the night, but it doesn't seem to help. The breeded I bought him from said not to give him treats this young, but I don't understand why not? I gave treats to our other dog when he was a pup and he's fine.


----------



## murray713 (Oct 9, 2012)

His crate isn't too big...it's actually the size you would use for a large cat. The one for a small dog that we have is too big, so we stopped using that. He fits perfectly in the crate we are using and only has a small amount of room left for movement. It seems to be the perfect size in comparison to him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

murray713 said:


> Hi all! We are new to this forum and I have some questions regarding crate training. I just got Murray, a 11 week old Havaton (Havanese/Coton de Tulear), a week ago. We decided right away that he would be crated during the night in our living room while we slept. We also have an older dog...a 9 year old Springer Spaniel, who sleeps in the same room on the sofa. Murray is a pretty good puppy outside of his crate. We are working on potty training and he is doing pretty good for a puppy his age. He is very quiet and well behaved outside of his crate. The problems start when we put him in his crate for the night. He barks, cries, whines, scratches, etc and just overall has a fit over being in there. The first couple of nights it was pretty much all night, then I read that I should cover his cage. I did this and it seemed to work for a couple of nights, but now he is back at it. The only difference is that it's not all night. He will have his fit for an hour or two and then quiet down. If he hears any movement from anyone in the house during the night, he starts in all over again. I am just wondering if there is anything else I can do to get him to stop having a fit when he is in the crate? He also messes in the crate and I thought puppies generally didn't do that where they sleep? Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks....Trish & Murray


Since Murray is a mixed breed puppy, it is very possible that the breeder did not do any potty training before you got him. Many times puppies from backyard breeders or pet stores are kept in cages or, at best kennel situations, where they never learn not to go anywhere they feel like it. If that is the case, he CAN learn, but you have to expect that it will take a LOT longer than a puppy who was started correctly. If I am mis-reading the situation here, and he came from a breeder who actually did the work with him prior to you getting him, I would contact that person for advice. Good breeders are always happy to help their puppy owners through problems like this.


----------

